# Ron Griffiths



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been informed that 'Ron' has crossed the bar.
He was a lecturer at Riversdale when I was there 66/67.
I think he was deputy to S G Brown.
I recall him as being the more disciplinarian of the lecturers, no bad thing really.

Not knowing 'Ron's' background sea wise or otherwise, 
I posted
this on 'nautical colleges' but saw no replies. 

I put Ron's name between '. ' because I think nobody would have called our lecturers by their Christian names, at that time.

Happy days then, and since


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember Mr Griffiths, 
he was I think ex RAF, he once gave us a lecture on DF, and the relationship between the RO and the aircraft navigator, it ended with the navigator giving a two fingered salute to the RO, the point of the lecture was the use of the sense aerial.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

It was Ron who interviewed me in the spring of 1963 and accepted me for the course starting in September.

As Geoff Brown's deputy, he didn't usually teach, but a crisis arose in 1964 when it was belatedly realised that our year had not been taught anything about Propagation. It was Ron who took the bull by the horns and solved the problem in a single afternoon by advising us all to pay him the fullest attention for the next hour or two. That day we all went home with a headful of new knowledge.


----------

